# casein protein



## klc9100 (Jan 26, 2010)

do any of you guys use whey and casein protein?  if so, when?


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's best used right before bed. It is a slow digesting form,and keeps you full most of the night so your body doesn't go into a catabolic state as quickly and you don't wake up starving.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 26, 2010)

that's one of the things i read. i don't wake up hungry anyway though. i roll out of bed and go to the gym.  do you think i would get any benefit from having had a shake before bed?  i also read that it helps with fat loss, because it's extremely hard for your body to digest it, so alot of calories are burned trying to do so.  anybody know if that is true, or just marketing?  i've never seen it at walmart, which is where i get my whey, can anyone recommend a brand & source?  i want good quality, but not necessarily the best (most expensive).


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 26, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> do you think i would get any benefit from having had a shake before bed?



Yes



klc9100 said:


> i also read that it helps with fat loss, because it's extremely hard for your body to digest it, so alot of calories are burned trying to do so.  anybody know if that is true, or just marketing?



Marketing.



klc9100 said:


> i've never seen it at walmart, which is where i get my whey, can anyone recommend a brand & source?  i want good quality, but not necessarily the best (most expensive).



I was going to go with optimum nutrition (4lb) for $40, but ended up buying a 6lb bag of eas premium protein at costco for $30. It's a whey, casein, and soy protein blend not just casein, but I doubt it will much if any difference than using just pure casein.


----------



## Moze (Jan 26, 2010)

I drink it every other night before bed.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 26, 2010)

why just every other night?


----------



## Moze (Jan 26, 2010)

I read this study on rats, and got a little wary.  Dangers of Casein Protein [Archive] - DiscountAnabolics.com Forum

I guess I don't want to take any chances.  But taking the casein supplement really helps me sleep also.  I feel every other night is safe, and under the 5% danger zone they are talking about.  I also take whey after workouts, and creatine before workouts.  I just think it is best to get as much protein from real food sources as possible, without consuming too many calories.  I think the body utilizes the real food source protein better.


----------



## Budz08 (Jan 30, 2010)

Moze, I couldn't find the article that your referring to. Do you think you could post a direct link? I'm interested because I've recently been looking around for some casein protein to purchase and I ran into a salesman at a vitamin shop that seemed pretty knowledgeable but weird at the same time. Anyway he was telling me about a study done in China on rats that were given casein protein and the shockingly rapid rate at which they developed cancer. Does that sound like something you picked up in that article?


----------



## Moze (Jan 30, 2010)

Budz08 said:


> Moze, I couldn't find the article that your referring to. Do you think you could post a direct link? I'm interested because I've recently been looking around for some casein protein to purchase and I ran into a salesman at a vitamin shop that seemed pretty knowledgeable but weird at the same time. Anyway he was telling me about a study done in China on rats that were given casein protein and the shockingly rapid rate at which they developed cancer. Does that sound like something you picked up in that article?



Try these:

Casein Protein - The Dangers

Dangers of Casein Protein - Bodybuilding and Fitness Forums-Board-Community Supplement Central


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

the Capt purchases unflavoured casein for cheap, blends it with his favoured whey.

Post WO shake (AM) has 20% casein

PreBed shake (PM) has 70% casein - still tastes fine


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 31, 2010)

well that's fucked up.  i bought a big ole' tub of it and now i don't know if i want to take it.  i want the benefits, but i don't want cancer.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2010)

I use whey alone before training and whey/casein post workout. If I do not eat before bed I will use casein for protein.


----------



## mgenbox (Jan 31, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> well that's fucked up.  i bought a big ole' tub of it and now i don't know if i want to take it.  i want the benefits, but i don't want cancer.



Well put.  I have some on the way and was going to drink it several times a day.


----------



## ROttolia (Jan 31, 2010)

I always get the ON casein; I think its the best.  I drink it before bed pretty much every day...either that or have some cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## Budz08 (Jan 31, 2010)

It sounds like the guy knew what he was talking about. That info is a bit unsettling....."casein the most dangerous carcinogen we consume". How long has casein protein been around in as high of a concentration as what a person would get from casein protein supplementation?


----------



## gopro (Feb 1, 2010)

Budz08 said:


> It sounds like the guy knew what he was talking about. That info is a bit unsettling....."casein the most dangerous carcinogen we consume". How long has casein protein been around in as high of a concentration as what a person would get from casein protein supplementation?



There has never been a reported case of cancer from overconsumption of casein, LOL. Yeah, they are ripping MILK off the market because the casein content is killing babies!


----------



## Amino89 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ultra Peptide pre-bed or in between meals when I won't be eating for a bit.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 2, 2010)

well, at the risk of giving myself cancer, i went ahead and tried the casein, since i already had it.  i must say, i like it.  i tried it this morning after my workout, before i went to work.  i may take some more tonight.  i usually make a shake for breakfast with 2 scoops of whey.  today, i used 1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of the casein.  damn, the casein is thick.  i had to add 4 more ozs. of skim milk so i could drink it.  it was way more filling than the whey.  i didn't get hungry again until about 2 hrs. after i normally do.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 3, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> well, at the risk of giving myself cancer, i went ahead and tried the casein, since i already had it.  i must say, i like it.  i tried it this morning after my workout, before i went to work.  i may take some more tonight.  i usually make a shake for breakfast with 2 scoops of whey.  today, i used 1 scoop of whey and 1 scoop of the casein.  damn, the casein is thick.  i had to add 4 more ozs. of skim milk so i could drink it.  it was way more filling than the whey.  i didn't get hungry again until about 2 hrs. after i normally do.



Hopefully we won't all die


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Hopefully we won't all die


 
i  know, right.  lol.


----------



## twarrior (Mar 20, 2010)

People have been dying of cancers and heart diseases for over hundred years even in areas where milk/casein is either not available or not readily available. 

The main goal of the "China Study" appears to be a move to steer people away from meats and animal based proteins and more towards a vegetarian lifestyle.  Eating more vegetables is surely not a bad thing and there's no shortage of studies on animal products playing a role in increasing certain diseases.  Campbell's major scientific finding seems to be that some form of casein amplifies the carcinogenic effects of aflatoxin at extremely high levels of intake.  Most of us normally aren't taking anything in extremely high levels. 


Additionally interpretation of data isn't an exact science.  Just because Campbell has a laundry list of credentials doesn't mean he's telling the truth or lying it's just his opinion on the results.  Data interpretation isn't right or wrong - black or white.  The key word is interpretation...he's derived one interpretation from the data and others derive other interpretations.

A quote from Dr. John Berardi
"Campbell's lopsided presentation of the facts is most regrettable. Virtually everywhere you turn you'll see or hear underinformed people--who clearly have not taken the time to validate Campbell's claims for themselves--speaking glowingly about this book and notice it's selling well. Like so many people in today's society, these folks are too lazy to think and research for themselves, and are therefore ready prey for misguided "gurus" peddling scientifically unsound nonsense."
__________________

Posted By:
John Berardi, PhD, CSCS
President, Precision Nutrition
Precision Nutrition 


Interesting links that cast shadows over information and testing methodologies that casein causes cancer.

What Dr. Campbell Won't Tell You About the China Study

Chris Masterjohn Responds to T. Colin Campbell Regarding the China Study

As for me... I'm still drinking me Optimum Casein every night before I go to bed.


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

casein before bed or if i anticipate not being able to eat another meal within 3 to 4 hours...  whey usually prior to and after working out...


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 23, 2010)

well, i'm 2 months in now and on my 2nd jug of ON casein. i'm not dead yet, lol.  i like it (other than the taste). it's awful, compared to whey.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> well, i'm 2 months in now and on my 2nd jug of ON casein. i'm not dead yet, lol.  i like it (other than the taste). it's awful, compared to whey.




Really? I think ON Choc Casein is the best tasting powder of ANY on the market!


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 24, 2010)

gopro said:


> Really? I think ON Choc Casein is the best tasting powder of ANY on the market!


 
are you saying it's the best tasting casein, or the best tasting protein powder, period?

also, i probably phrased that wrong anyway. it's not so much the taste i don't like, as it is the concistancy. it's just really thick and kinda gritty, unless you mix it with ALOT of liquid.

it's the 1st casein i have ever tried, so all i have to compare it to is the few brands of whey i have used.


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> are you saying it's the best tasting casein, or the best tasting protein powder, period?
> 
> also, i probably phrased that wrong anyway. it's not so much the taste i don't like, as it is the concistancy. it's just really thick and kinda gritty, unless you mix it with ALOT of liquid.
> 
> it's the 1st casein i have ever tried, so all i have to compare it to is the few brands of whey i have used.



I actually think it is one of the best tasting of ALL proteins on the market. I love that it is thick, but I use about 2 cups of water per serving. I do not notice any grittiness. But hey...to each his own, right!


----------



## fengsky (Apr 26, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> do any of you guys use whey and casein protein?  if so, when?



best to use whey just before your workout. and casein just before bed.
more info on casein-protein.com


----------



## aja44 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been using the ON Casein for a few months now and have to agree that the taste is great.  I started with the Chocolate which I liked, but recently wanted to try new flavors so I bought the Banana and the Raspberry which I am not a real fan of.  If you use the recommended amount of water with a single scoop it is very gritty.  When I use a full 16oz of water though it does go away.  Just dont like taking that much extra water in before bed because I am up in about 2 hours to pee and then again a few hours later.  If I get it down with just the 8oz of water I only wake up once during the night.


----------

